# My latest piece of work : Skulking in the caves.



## scarletlight (Jul 7, 2011)

Didn't expect to find this sort of subforum on the writingforums. Looking to get to know you all though so I am happy to share some of my illustrations. Here is the latest thing I have completed. Took around 4 days I would say.





I hope this is how you post images here, lemme know if I break the rules for it or something.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 9, 2011)

Love it! Imaginative and eerie.  Interesting floating pose.  How large is the original?


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazing, the creeping shadows, shading suggesting the light is central from the girl, beautiful subtlety, etc.  I'm glad to see I'm not the only dark surrealist artist on here!


----------



## vangoghsear (Oct 10, 2011)

I never noticed that about the light.  I like this piece very much.  She is so ethereal while the shadow beings are all so grounded.  It's a real nice piece.


----------

